# Alle Steam—Games gehen nicht mehr



## PixelMaster (14. November 2017)

*Alle Steam—Games gehen nicht mehr*

Servus,

wie oben.. keine Steam Spiele gehen seit 4 Tagen.

Win 8.1 wurde neu Installiert. NIX
Steam neu Installiert NIX
Alle Spiele entfernt und neu Installiert NIX
Langsam nervts.

Angefangen hat es mit WW2 COD Crash OHNE FEHLER meldung.

SSteam Spiele gehen in Blackscreen und dann kommt Spiel funktioniert nicht mehr.
Oder sie Stürzen sofort ab.
WW2 COD Deinstalliert und gelöscht Selbe Probleme.

Ich bin kurz vorm ausrasten.
Wieso geht dieses SCHEI** VERFI**** STEAM nicht -.-

Alles was im Inet steht getestet NIX hilft.

Steam Support an sich existiert irgenwie nicht bzw finde Ich keine Email oder so


----------



## Two-Face (14. November 2017)

*AW: ALLE STEAM GAMES GEHEN NICHT MEHR*



PixelMaster schrieb:


> Alles was im Inet steht getestet NIX hilft.


Steht im Internet auch was von "Spieldateien auf Fehler überprüfen"? Wenn nicht schon getan, mach' das mal, mit Rechtsklick in der Bibliothek auf "Lokale Dateien".


----------



## Stryke7 (14. November 2017)

*AW: ALLE STEAM GAMES GEHEN NICHT MEHR*

Hast du ein Nicht-Steam Spiel zum testen? 

Meine Theorie ist:  Der Grafiktreiber crasht wenn die Grafikkarte in den 3D-Modus geht. Das tut sie im Allgemeinen bei Spielen. 

Kannst du irgendwie mit einer anderen Grafikkarte oder einem integrierten Grafikchip testen ob die Spiele starten?


----------

